

Get Patrick's laptop - cientifico
https://docs.google.com/a/wooga.net/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHFjdWVmMjBtV2hfWVFpSDRWZ0xYMXc6MQ

======
gms7777
On a related topic:

(US only) This won't be specific for programming, but there is a great program
called Computers with Causes, that takes donations of used (functional or
nonfunctional) computers and computer equipment. The program refurbishes the
equipment and the computers go to schools, libraries, community centers, etc.

If you have any old equipment lying around, consider donating it:

<http://www.computerswithcauses.org/>

Having said that, it may be interesting if someone set up a program that
facilitates donation directly to benefit underprivileged programmers.

------
icebraining
Some context? Who's Patrick?

~~~
dacilselig
I don't think Patrick is someone of any importance(no offence). I just think
it's someone nice who is willing to give away his laptop. Hopefully only
genuine people apply, but this being the internet, I doubt it will happen.

------
swah
Downside: Mac laptops are much more "out of reach" to folks overseas that
normally aren't "entitled" in those giveaways..

~~~
pfui
Eh, tell me about it. That machine, bought brand new, would set you back ~1.6k
USD here in Egypt -- the equivalent of a whole year's income for some...

Seriously, someone should start an Ebay for charitable giving.

------
amitparikh
Looks like Patrick has capped applications, so this is no longer valid.

<http://twitter.com/phuesler/status/213644769367302144>

------
horsehead
Aw. Too bad he closed the applications. Would have loved to apply.

But I wholeheartedly applaud the fellow. Private displays of charity to
encourage others in their dream are always nice to see.

